# Have you had mancini peppers?



## cubguy17 (Jul 25, 2008)

If you haven't had them they are a mix of sweet peppers and red peppers, and you can get them in a type of sauce or just the peppers. They are great on any kind of sausage, and burgers. What I am looking for would be a recipe to make my own. The mancini's are great but any time I have had homemade peppers they blow the mancini's out of the water.


----------



## wutang (Jul 25, 2008)

My wife uses mancini peppers all the time, she simmers some onions and garlic then adds the peppers, sometimes adds tomatoes and lets it cook down.  It is what we top out italian sausage with whenever we grill for 4th of july or other big weekend cookouts.


----------

